# Child Maintenance



## rugbymummy (29 Nov 2011)

Hi there,
I'm hoping someone here could help me out regarding how much maintenance i should be in receipt of?

I do receive maintenance of 20 euro p.w from the father of my child! I just think that this is too little as times are getting harder. 

I have tried talking to my ex about this and as a result he stopped seeing his son. This is really frustrating. I am on my own here not working but actively seeking work.

My ex is currently on unemployment benefits so I don't actually have a clue as to how maintenance payment is assessed or if I am not entitled to it at all from him. 

Please, any help is greatly appreciated. I understand that as he does pay something, a court order might not make any difference?

Thank you in advance for any advice or suggestions xxx


----------



## sammi (30 Nov 2011)

As he is on unemployment benefit 20 euro a week sounds about right i'm afraid. Obviously if he was working it would be more.

I would suggest bringing him to court anyway, it won't get you any more money but at least everything will be above board and that way he can't just stop paying maintenance without there being repercussions. 

Try to talk to your ex about seeing his son. Theres more to raising children than just paying maintenance the child has a right to see his father and i bet you could do with the break even if it is just one day a week.


----------



## Eurox (30 Nov 2011)

I think you should be looking at €30 - €40 a week maintenance.  I am aware your ex is unemployed but come on €20 a week how are you meant to cloth feed and maintain a child on that.  I would suggest you try speaking to your ex nicely and if you have no joy there write him a nice letter outlining the costs and attach a copy of the receipts so its there in black and white for him. (Register the letter and keep a copy for your own records)  If you still have no joy take it to the courts.


----------



## Tullytara (2 Jan 2012)

im looking into this as well, my ex contacted sw 28th dec and now all payments were stopped, trying to get blood out of a stone comes to mind with these guys i have 2 kids and the house to run both kids have special needs so tough all round here i was hoping on 30 euro a week per child i have more chance of being struck by lightening


----------



## eastbono (3 Jan 2012)

Tullytara said:


> im looking into this as well, my ex contacted sw 28th dec and now all payments were stopped, trying to get blood out of a stone comes to mind with these guys i have 2 kids and the house to run both kids have special needs so tough all round here i was hoping on 30 euro a week per child i have more chance of being struck by lightening



What payments have been stopped as a result of your ex contacting sw?


----------



## Tullytara (8 Jan 2012)

his job seekers as he claimed for all of us, plus i cant get anything because i am 24/7 carer for my youngest


----------



## merille (8 Jan 2012)

hi,

u are a single parent? why he claimed for u and for kids? did u see any of that money at all? ofcourse they stopped it if he wasted all that money on himself. 

single parents claim one parent family payment and he wont see any of it. he would get only his jobseekers, thats all. what a generous man, gave u 20 euros. im fuming really.


----------



## Ildánach (9 Jan 2012)

Are you in receipt of rent supplement?  If so, then even if you do gain an extra few euro in maintenance will be taken off your rent supplement, as the first 95.23 maintenance that you get a week is fully assessed off your claim.

If you're not on rent supplement, but in receipt of Jobseekers Allowance or One Parent Family payment, then it shouldn't make a difference to that payment, as the first 95.23 is disregarded for these payments.


----------



## claire1982 (14 Jan 2012)

One year ago the maximum deduction for child support was £5 when a person was claiming jobseekers.  So 20 seems quite good.  The law changed i think in april which means that child maintance can no longer be treated as income when calculating benefit entitlement in the UK hope this has helped!


----------

